# Transport Company Manager 149413



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Have someone on this forum assessed their skills at Vetassess for Transport Company Manager (149413)?
A friend of mine is seeking for some advice and can't find no one with this occupation :|
Thanks


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Jullz said:


> Have someone on this forum assessed their skills at Vetassess for Transport Company Manager (149413)?
> A friend of mine is seeking for some advice and can't find no one with this occupation :|
> Thanks


Hi Jullz
I was wondering about the same position for my husband. Did you get any information from any source regarding the "Fleet Manager" or "transport company Manager" position? . I would appreciate if you could share any available information that you may have received.

Thanks and Regards
Aarthi


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, sorry for delay 
My friend just sent her documents to vetassess, i will keep you updated with the outcome. 
But only after that i can give you some advice 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Jullz said:


> Hi, sorry for delay
> My friend just sent her documents to vetassess, i will keep you updated with the outcome.
> But only after that i can give you some advice
> Fingers crossed!


Hi

Any info received from your friend? Appreciate any update because I am lost and any info will be of great help

Thanks
Aarthi


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi
> 
> Any info received from your friend? Appreciate any update because I am lost and any info will be of great help
> 
> ...


Hi Aarthi,

My friend just got the results! After 14 weeks... but the outcome is positive, thank God!!!
She had 8,5 years of work experience as Transport Company Manager, a Bachelor Degree in Economics - International Transactions, and Vetassess assessed 6,1 years as highly relevant as the field of study is not highly relevant. I guess that's why they deducted 2 years.

What info do you need?

Cheers!


----------



## doyindeji (Aug 26, 2014)

Jullz said:


> Hi Aarthi,
> 
> My friend just got the results! After 14 weeks... but the outcome is positive, thank God!!!
> She had 8,5 years of work experience as Transport Company Manager, a Bachelor Degree in Economics - International Transactions, and Vetassess assessed 6,1 years as highly relevant as the field of study is not highly relevant. I guess that's why they deducted 2 years.
> ...


hi im considering this same skill. im only wondering why the assessment took so long. was she asked to supply more documents. and how exactly did she prove employment please. thank you for your response


----------



## serako (Jan 9, 2017)

I will also apply for the position Fleet Manager at 20th jan 2017 . Will let u know what shall happen


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## tuyen.tran (Sep 24, 2016)

anybody interested in marine transport professionals? I am try this one and have no clue?


----------



## ali/nazakit (Jan 24, 2017)

serako said:


> I will also apply for the position Fleet Manager at 20th jan 2017 . Will let u know what shall happen
> 
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


hi i'm also considering to apply as fleet manager, could you please let me know, after getting positive assessment, for which state you can apply?
regards.


----------



## PRAKASH1978 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello Serako did you received the state nomination for fleet manager....as I am also in the same boat....


----------



## codongdem (Apr 11, 2017)

Jullz said:


> Hi Aarthi,
> 
> My friend just got the results! After 14 weeks... but the outcome is positive, thank God!!!
> She had 8,5 years of work experience as Transport Company Manager, a Bachelor Degree in Economics - International Transactions, and Vetassess assessed 6,1 years as highly relevant as the field of study is not highly relevant. I guess that's why they deducted 2 years.
> ...


Hi Jullz and everyone, may I ask something: we can only submit for skill assessment ONLY WHEN we have some year of experience as the MANAGER of the Transport Company?

I mean, the years before one becomes a manager, though they work in the tranport company, does not count?

Thank you very much.


----------



## codongdem (Apr 11, 2017)

serako said:


> I will also apply for the position Fleet Manager at 20th jan 2017 . Will let u know what shall happen
> 
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


It would be great to hear the updates from you. Have you got positive results?


----------



## serako (Jan 9, 2017)

codongdem said:


> It would be great to hear the updates from you. Have you got positive results?




It s been a while, I passed this section of the IMMI process. 
I ve been assesed and it took 5 weeks, total experience is valued as 9 years. And base of my calculations my experience was 9,3 years. , obviously they deducted 3 months as a drill period. 
I have a bachelour at Business and Economics so counted as highly relevant and I ve been running a PC Fleet in an international car manifcature Fleet and Special Sales Devision. 
Current situation is ; I ve been waiting more than a month for a final Grant. Not but not least, I ve got the SA SS after the job assesment.

For your kind info.


sivas


----------



## codongdem (Apr 11, 2017)

Great to hear, with your strong background I am sure you will habe a grant soon.

May I ask: your experience was 9,3 years, so you were a Manager for the whole 9,3 year, or does that including the time you were at first a staff of the company? I try to understand if they only take the years when I am a manager, or my whole working period from where I started as a normal staff after graduation.

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## serako (Jan 9, 2017)

May I ask: your experience was 9,3 years, so you were a Manager for the whole 9,3 year, or does that including the time you were at first a staff of the company? 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


I was pointed as manager for last 5 years, the rest of my experience was related about Fleet .

For make it clear before my fleet management title, I used to be Fleet Supervisor( financial) who funds and follows fleet deals. This experience also counted as relevant. 

What I can tell you about experience alcultion ; if it is relevant and well explained in your job description letters (DL) , they count in. 

You should also know that there is no srrict definition of how they accept and evaluate . Peace of my mind way is made explanations 
İn your DL 


sivas


----------



## PRAKASH1978 (Jun 19, 2017)

serako said:


> May I ask: your experience was 9,3 years, so you were a Manager for the whole 9,3 year, or does that including the time you were at first a staff of the company?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


 
I was pointed as manager for last 5 years, the rest of my experience was related about Fleet .

For make it clear before my fleet management title, I used to be Fleet Supervisor( financial) who funds and follows fleet deals. This experience also counted as relevant. 

What I can tell you about experience alcultion ; if it is relevant and well explained in your job description letters (DL) , they count in. 

You should also know that there is no srrict definition of how they accept and evaluate . Peace of my mind way is made explanations 
İn your DL 


sivas[/QUOTE]

Hello Sivas
I also lodged my application as Fleet Manager and waiting for the grant. Is there any progress in your case..
Regards.
Prakash


----------



## Ankit_chugh (Dec 11, 2017)

HI Everyone,

I am Ankit, proprietor of a transport company in India from past 15 years.
I am yet to apply for my assesment for transport company manager, can somone guide me for the same, as i am not aware on how to prove my work experience..?

Thanks 
Regards


----------



## divyangmohite (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi 
I am new here
studying masters in logistics and supply chain management from australia
would appreciate if someone would let me know if i can get my masters degree assessed from vetassess without any experience in work positively for transport company manager occupation.


----------

